
Microsoft Word does not export graphics in HTML - wordtomarkdown
https://medium.com/@info_27893/microsoft-word-does-not-export-graphics-in-html-da351386e28b
======
wordtomarkdown
When you ask Microsoft Word to save your Word document as HTML, it omits
graphics. That could mean big trouble for your document. You put graphics into
your documents for a reason and including it in your HTML export is critical.
Bottom line - Microsoft Word fails to properly export graphics in HTML.

